# avain fursonas??



## Icky (Mar 17, 2009)

I know that for some reason, most furs have a canine, feline, or rodent fursona, a few have scalies, and a very few have oceanic fursonas (im using fursona as a general term, I really don't care what your fursona is covered in).

But, I cannot remember seeing ONE avain fursona in my time here at FAF (about a week)! Why is this? Are they really that unpopular, are they shy, or are there NO original furs out there?

PLEASE post here if you have an avain character or fursona. Ima gettin lonely!!

(or if u just feel like talkin bout anything, cuz this threads been gettin ignored)


----------



## Chobaryu (Mar 23, 2009)

*raises wing* I'm Avian. Well, I consider myself one (my 'sonas are only partial); I relate to and love birds more than I do anything else.
Avians aren't a common 'sona type. I think it's our beaks; supposedly not a lot you can do with a beak that you can do with a muzzle. *shrug* And more people relate to mammals or reptiles.

Personally, I think we beak-faced people are just as interesting as any other 'sona type. :> Avians have one of the broadest ranges of natural colors and patterns, from the monochromatic Golden Eagles and Hawks to the multicolored Peacocks and Pheasants. Only insects and tropical/deep-sea fish* outdo Avians in that department and I don't think I've seen any insectoid or fish 'sonas. I'm sure some exist, but I haven't seen 'em. x> Reptilians come close, but I feel fairly confident in saying that Avians just beat them out by a bit.

I'm still waiting to see a Budgie 'sona. :> 
So, in short, yeah, we're here. I know I've seen at least three. There's just not that many of us in relation to other types. ^v^;

*I purposely excluded Draconics, Gryphs, Phoenixes, and all other mythical types, due to their status of being mythical; hence "unnatural" colors/patterns could come naturally to them.


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2009)

WOOH!! IM NOT ALONE!! ahem. please excuse me for that outburst.

I think your right with the beaks being a turnoff for a lot of people (even though I don't get it, what can u do with a muzzle that u can't do with a beak). I would have thought the whole flying thing would have topped that, but oh well. *shrugs*

Avains do have the largest color range, but I really didn't see that as a huge factor. (Well, yea, im a raven, not too interesting color ranges there)

I just found avainhouse from ur FA page, any ideas on why they dont post here?


----------



## Taasla (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, Taasla is a heron and I identify more with her because the heron is my family bird.  C:  I just tend to use Arc the lioness in my icons because she's so darn goofy to draw.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 23, 2009)

Speaking of other fursonas that get no love...are the ungulates (hoofers) like me.

Now, I'm not saying there aren't ANY...but we're surely well outnumbered by the more "common" types.  True there a quite a few horses, and a good handful of deer, but there REALLY aren't many antelope types like myself.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm half owl =3

Also, I actually know a few avian furs, but I think most of them stick to the main site rather then the forums.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a Hawk fursona somewhere


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2009)

K, I had this post up for 8 days and got 1 reply, and then after Chobaryu went, theres 4 more overnight! *shrugs*

Wow nargle, I must admit, I had never seen your species before.

I'm completly fine with hybrids, theyre close enough. 

Is anyone here an artist? I'd like to dicuss some of the more birdlikefeatures of drawing.


----------



## Yula-XII (Mar 30, 2009)

aww.. im kinda tempted to do a bird fursona.. but.. i will be drawing them and i can't think of how to draw them too look awesome.. and awesome is always important.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

Check the avainhouse page in my sig, they have a lot of great examples. And it doesn't really have to be that great, my drawing sucks. But i still do it, and am gettin better!
BTW: for some still unknown reason, this thread doubled and moved to The Den, so Im tryin to kill this one off so its doesn't look like I crossposted.


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 18, 2009)

i saw a few birds in the anthrocon 2008 fursuit parade. a seagull and a bluejay or a crow i think. i guess they're uncommon, but i see less amphibians and undersea animals than birds, i'd guess.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG HI! Yes, one of my fursonas is a European Bee-Eater (_Merops apiaster_). I know birds aren't the most popular animals (maybe they're just not as fuckable as mammals 9_9) but I think they're beautiful as anthros.



Nargle said:


> Also, I actually know a few avian furs, but I think most of them stick to the main site rather then the forums.


And you would be correct.


----------



## DavieeDoo (Apr 18, 2009)

My fursona's fursona is a duck. :3


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm 49% American Crow. (Even though the rest is 48% tiger and 3% eastern diamondback rattlesnake...)

I'm with you though - avians don't seem to be anywhere near as common as other general families.


----------



## composite_beast (May 4, 2009)

Avian-loving gryph here.  And, I have an alt who is a rooster. *waves a wing*  Probably half of what I draw consists of birds and anthrobirds (which still look like 90% bird), and gryphons of course.  I've seen a lot of avians on the main site, actually.  If you have time to kill, search for various species of birds, and you'll find 'em.

Overheard at a con, five of us gryphons gathered on a couch:

Me:  "I wonder why you don't see more avians seeing as how avians are so sexeh.

Other gryphon (who shall remain nameless):  "One hole."

Me:  *fluster*  Yeah, but you've only got one wang, so wtf?"

I, for one, wonder why I have not seen more than one other gryphon on the forums...


----------



## MattyK (May 4, 2009)

Do Dragons count? :3


----------



## Darzi (May 4, 2009)

I actually have more personal characters than just my regular ol' domesticated ferret.

My 3 "mains" are:
Darzi - mammal - domesticated ferret
Carly - avian - green magpie
Reyna - reptile - sawscale viper

And I have a ton of sort of "secondary" ones like Landry, my lammergeier...and Lexis, my Egyptian fruit bat.

They're all sort of different sides of my personality...and that's not even counting the "look I drew myself as a(n) <insert critter here>" instances.

I like too many animals to never draw myself in 50-million different species/design variations.  That's part of the fun of having an imagination.


----------



## Smusher6 (May 5, 2009)

I'm a phoenix. Specifically a green phoenix with purple in some areas. (will post pics when scanner is available) Avians are my FAVORITE anthro species, and I find them to also be the smexiest. ;>

I mean come on! They're so soft and fluffy. *passes out hug cakes*

Anyways, I see phoenixes much differently than most. I don't think of them as firebirds (although they certainly can be). I think of them as elemental birds. The elements they can use are gained with practice, and are represented by feather color. For instance:

Red: Fire

Orange: Light

Yellow: Electricity

Green: Wind

Blue: Water

Purple: Mind/body

Brown: Earth

Black: Darkness

White: Ice

Pink: Life

These can be mixed, and matched like my fursona (Green (wind primary) with purple areas (mind/body secondary)) and my fursona's girlfriend Talmia: Pink (life primary) with purple areas (mind/body secondary).

If you have any other questions, please, feel free to ask! ^v^ *meep*


----------



## Beta Link (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, it kinda annoys me too, how there's like, a total of 10 avian furries out there. I'm one of 'em though, and I'm a raven, just the same as you, Icarus. I've been practicing with drawing my fursona, but they're just rough drawings in my school notebook right now. I need much more practice.


----------



## Rachez (May 5, 2009)

I've seen quite a few avians. I used to have a jackdaw fursona but now Im a pine marten because I started a comic about angels and wings get so boring to colour after about 3 pages =D Im still using a jackdaw that hangs around with my fursona though.


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 5, 2009)

Intriguing topic you've got going here! Though I'm one of those "common" furs now, I used to be obsessed with birds, believe it or not. A looooong time before I found the fandom, I really liked gryphs and had a (non-morphic) hippogryph character based off of me. I can still draw lifelike birds really well if given a photo to work off of.

So why don't I ever draw more toonish, anthro avians? Partially because I identify more closely with mammals, like most furs, but mostly because I base my art off of what I've seen a lot of...that is, The Lion King. I've seen that movie and its sequels far too often than can be healthy. Thus my (toonish) artistic style is best suited to Class Mammalia, Order Carnivora. I have never attempted an anthro bird. Though I am seriously tempted now. ^^ Time to expand my horizons!

BTW, I've always loved drawing feathered wings. Much spiffier looking than bat/dragon wings.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 14, 2009)

Im a Avian my species is the proud and courageous Hawk! that goes by the name of Ryu =p


----------



## Skree (May 15, 2009)

My secondary character is a Vrock (humanoid vulture demon-thing).


----------



## Liam (May 15, 2009)

I'm considering a crow, but just about everything is possible at this point.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 16, 2009)

Im sure what ever fursona you choose Gulielmus will be an awesome choice ^-^


----------



## Squishypops (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd love to have a bird fursona, but I feel like I'm stuck with my first and only fursona; Saph (she's an Anubite.) It's hard to explain but I could never just dump her because I like birds better than canines XD I'll stick to bird OC's

I'm an artist, and I don't think the beak thing is an issue, the only thing you can't express as well is anger, but only because canines have big nasty teeth they can show off X3 I actually find beaks so much easier to draw than dog muzzles, I can never seem to get them right when they are facing you, even though I have been drawing canines a lot longer than I have birds...

Anyway, yea, I really want some more unique characters, and birds are top of the list. I'm actually having a go at making a gryphon costume at the moment, which I'm hoping will turn out awesome ^^


----------



## iBurro (Jun 16, 2009)

Once upon a time I wanted my 'sona to be a gryphon.

Does that count? BD

I also have gryphon characters.... And beaks are more challenging to express emotions with, but since I focus on the eyes and body language more than a set feature, I don't find it too difficult.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 27, 2009)

I've seen some avians around, they're not as uncommon as I originally thought.  I think the reason that there are so many canines is that the types of people who are furries in the first place are often the types who relate to those animals...like me XD


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

im a penguin although penguins are birds i dont know if you would class them as avian because of their lack of flight abillity


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 28, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> im a penguin although penguins are birds i dont know if you would class them as avian because of their lack of flight abillity


I would consider any member of the class Aves an avian. That includes penguins, so you meet the standards. :]


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jun 28, 2009)

i dont know if this counts, but my fursona is a grey wolf with raven wings, and breathes fire.    ive always loved birds, had a whole flock of cockatiels, a few breading pares along with a gay couple, raised 2 wild robins and sucesfuly released them,  avians rock!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Easog said:


> I would consider any member of the class Aves an avian. That includes penguins, so you meet the standards. :]


 
cool :grin:


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not strictly _avian_, as my fursona is a gryphon, but she doesn't really fit into the mammal category, either.  She's, like, a placental bird.  Or at least, my version of gryphons are.

So, I suppose I qualify as avian.

But I have noticed they are very underrepresented around here.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 6, 2009)

i like paws thank you very much


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still working on the fursona thing but it's an African grey parrot. Hanging upside down and ruffling your neck feathers seems like fun to me. Now I just need to flesh it out beyond hanging around and making clicky noises.


----------



## worksap (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a bluejay anthro ^v^
Heh....But Yeah I honestly agree, there are not that many avians out there. I was hoping if I joined here I could meet some...
(I used to be a dragon, sometimes I still wonder about going back. So I kinda switch between my feral and bluejay a bit honestly. But still, if someone wants to add me on MSN, feel free to do so! I would love to meet an avian. Worksa7@hotmail.com)


----------



## ilrak (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm a raven ... and a lurker :>


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

My boyfriend is a White Egret.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Wasn't this locked a few minutes ago?!


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wasn't this locked a few minutes ago?!


It's a different one. Icky made the other one last year.

EDIT: Oh, wait...


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's a different one. Icky made the other one last year.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, wait...


haha, Icky double posted


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> haha, Icky double posted


And he use smilies. HA HA! POINT AND LAUGH AT THE BIRDIE!


----------

